# Is this babies of Black Trapdoor Snails??



## volkracing99 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello...

Can someone please help me id the below snails... :help:
are they Black Trapdoor Snails?

thank you....


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Those are pond snails.


----------



## volkracing99 (Oct 18, 2008)

digital_gods said:


> Those are pond snails.


\

I think so too.... 

they told me is a Black trapdoor snails....


----------



## volkracing99 (Oct 18, 2008)

Case closed...........the seller has agreed to refund my money...

thank you...


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

Agree, pond snails. I feed the babies to my assassins.


----------

